# New to Shifa/Islamabad (Plus Info on Shifa Hostels)



## akhan (Jan 16, 2010)

can someone tell me from where can i buy medical books in islamabad.also are there any grocery stores/laundry within walking distance near shifa or shifa hostel.

thanks


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Saeed Book Bank. F-7 Markaz
Prince Book Store. Rawalpindi


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

have you already been accepted?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ No one could hav been already accepted for 2010.. interviews havnt even happened yet... nor any shortlisting for that matter....


----------



## akhan (Jan 16, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> Saeed Book Bank. F-7 Markaz
> Prince Book Store. Rawalpindi


 
thanks



pkmed1 said:


> have you already been accepted?


 

no just gathering info.


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

how will they do overseas interviews?


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

I imagine over the phone. That or have interviews in select foreign cities.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

pkmed1 said:


> how will they do overseas interviews?





MYFQ said:


> I imagine over the phone. That or have interviews in select foreign cities.


#yes You are correct.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i am a hostellite at shifa college of medicine 
and if you have got questions specifically about shifa and its hostels i can answer them just send me a message


there are laundries near the hostels but you wont need them and there will be a book stall in the college when the first year starts but if you miss that then saeed book bank is your nearest option for the genuine books 
if you want pirated copies and want to go further away from your hostel then prince is the place


----------



## akhan (Jan 16, 2010)

coolblue_one said:


> i am a hostellite at shifa college of medicine
> and if you have got questions specifically about shifa and its hostels i can answer them just send me a message
> 
> 
> ...


 

thank you for your reply.so does the hostel have washer/dryer? also do you have to arrange for your own drinking water.any other information regarding hostel life would be highly appreciated.can you upload any pics of the rooms please.

Thanks


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

akhan said:


> thank you for your reply.so does the hostel have washer/dryer? also do you have to arrange for your own drinking water.any other information regarding hostel life would be highly appreciated.can you upload any pics of the rooms please.
> 
> Thanks


there is a washer and dryer in the hostel which u can use to wash clothes on ur own and clean drinking water is available at the hostle but if u want to get mineral water u can get that from the nearest store

the hostel gives u a room, usually with an attached bath , and there is a bed a bed side table a chair and a desk for each student 
u can make the room look like the way u want it to look all u have to do is throw in some money and get a carpet if u like change the curtains and the lighting and u can even paint the room if u dont like the walls the way they r there are people who have spent a lot of time and made their rooms look pretty good and there are some who just dont care and have rubbish and stuff lying around the room and how the room looks depends on how the person living in it is


and do not forget to bring your own bedsheets and pillow etc cause the hostel does not give any of those


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

@coolblue_one .... are the hostels of good standard?, i mean airconditioning works ok, generators present, proper building maintainance etc..


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

ramo91 said:


> @coolblue_one .... are the hostels of good standard?, i mean airconditioning works ok, generators present, proper building maintainance etc..


there are no generators in the hostel and air conditioning depends on the tupe of ac u have installed in ur room cause the hostel does not give u an ac u have to bring your own 
the hostels of shifa are of a relatively good standard


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

what! #shocked .. no generators?! ... does electricity not go that often in Islamabad...how do you guys survive?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

ramo91 said:


> what! #shocked .. no generators?! ... does electricity not go that often in Islamabad...how do you guys survive?


dude come on 
stop being so sensitive about electricity 
it goes only for about two to three hours everyday once in the morning and once in the evening and it is not about "surviving " that one hour goes by quickly and if u r really feeling hot then u can go sit in the common room cause there are fans running in there from ups


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^dude im not being sensitive, im from karachi... I guess electricity shortage is alot less in Islamabad because here where ever you go, people have generators, its considered more of a necessity than luxury (unless you can go through sleepless nights in searing heat =P).... yeah I guess due to the cooler weather in Islamabad its not that big a deal not having a generator ...dude i was just surprised a little thats all #happy....


----------



## akhan (Jan 16, 2010)

coolblue_one said:


> there is a washer and dryer in the hostel which u can use to wash clothes on ur own and clean drinking water is available at the hostle but if u want to get mineral water u can get that from the nearest store
> 
> the hostel gives u a room, usually with an attached bath , and there is a bed a bed side table a chair and a desk for each student
> u can make the room look like the way u want it to look all u have to do is throw in some money and get a carpet if u like change the curtains and the lighting and u can even paint the room if u dont like the walls the way they r there are people who have spent a lot of time and made their rooms look pretty good and there are some who just dont care and have rubbish and stuff lying around the room and how the room looks depends on how the person living in it is
> ...


 

Thanks for all the information.do you get a break/vacation in the summer or winter? also do you have to appear for pakistan studies and islamiat in the first professional examination? 

thanks.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

akhan said:


> Thanks for all the information.do you get a break/vacation in the summer or winter? also do you have to appear for pakistan studies and islamiat in the first professional examination?
> 
> thanks.


you do get a break but not in the summer or winter u can get it any time of the year and it can be from one week to two weeks that is usually how it is we hardly get a break in the first two years for more than 4 weeks i mean that rarely happens but in the clinical years u can get a break for about 2 months or so but that is meant to be for electives
and u do not appear for islamiat and pak studies in the first prof


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey, just out of curiousity where are the hostelites generally from? are they mostly overseas pakistanis or from other cities in pakistan like lahore etc?


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

yea i am wondering the same thing
also, where do a lot of the pakistani american students live?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

ramo91 said:


> Hey, just out of curiousity where are the hostelites generally from? are they mostly overseas pakistanis or from other cities in pakistan like lahore etc?


the hostellites are a mix of people there are overseas pakistanis as well and there are those from lahore and most of them are from lower punjab and there are some from NWFP


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

pkmed1 said:


> also, where do a lot of the pakistani american students live?


Some foreigners live in the hostels, others get a few roommates together and either rent a 'portion' (1 floor in a house) or an apartment together.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone know if they will make a second list for the people who did not get an interview?
thanx


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

irumaz said:


> does anyone know if they will make a second list for the people who did not get an interview?
> thanx


Every year there's three lists, in first they put those who have very high marks. if some one can't uper in interview or have some problem to not go to college or change the mind (he/she applied in there but going to some other college) Some times students does fail interviews then what colleges do is they put next person on the list.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

is the second list of the people who are not on the first interview list? 
or is it from the 300 so people who made it for the interview?
thank you


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

irumaz said:


> is the second list of the people who are not on the first interview list?
> or is it from the 300 so people who made it for the interview?
> thank you


^i read on other threads that shifa will only have one interview list of 300+ students .. they may have 2 or 3 lists for final selection though because many students go to different unis leaving their seats....

logically, shifa would only need another interview list if 200+ students out of 300 leave ther seats(which may be possible i dont know).. best to call shifa yourself and ask...


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

really nice info about shifa's hostel,the title of the thread(if it is possible) should be changed to add info about shifa's hostel as alot of people looking for this kind of info may not be reading this thread because of its different title plus future students would be ble to search for it more easily.

i have rated this thread=P


----------



## Arslan Ahmed (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello everyone, i got into shifa and have to submit the dues till second of November. i want to ask some things from the students currently studying there about their hostel. From what i have heard their hostel is not up to the mark, i heard most of the guys rent portions or rooms to live nearby as it is both cheaper and of better standard, please correct me if i am wrong about this. On top of that its quite expensive at almost 20000 per month. i wanted to know about the mess or whatever eating system they have? is it any good? already read about the laundry and washing. And are any other facilities available in hostel like wifi, or a common room TV etc, because for that amount of money one doesn't expect much less than a wonderland . and please add anything that u think could help. Thank you


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the best thing you can do to really find out what is goin on in the hostels is to visit one of the shifa hostels 
all i can tell u about them is that the price they ask for the facilities they provide is too high but u do get a peace of mind here 
we have four houses in the sector I-8/2 of islamabad and in each house there are about ten students, two in each room 
there is a cook for each hostel and there is a guard also 
we havea hostal menu that we decide and then send out to shifa to be approved the amended menu comes back to the hostel and food is made according to that menu 
we do not have internet provided by the hostel but everybody has their own wi-fi or whatever suits them 
and as far as i know shifa hostels are good 
much better than what u get outside .obviously the price is high but it is better than most of the other privatte hostels here


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^out of curiousity are all 10 students in a building of the same class or of different years usually?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

ramo91 said:


> ^out of curiousity are all 10 students in a building of the same class or of different years usually?


Its a mixture of all 5 years.


----------



## Arslan Ahmed (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info coolblue...il surely pay a visit to the hostel myself


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

coolblue_one said:


> the hostellites are a mix of people there are overseas pakistanis as well and there are those from lahore and most of them are from lower punjab and there are some from NWFP


It's not NWFP now it's Khyber Pakhtunkuwa#happy


----------



## Mairaxo (Jun 2, 2013)

pkmed1 said:


> how will they do overseas interviews?


Interview via skype


----------

